# Usage rights rates???



## TonUp (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello all,

Very new here, stumbled on this site when a request came to me to purchase some images I shot of a performance last month that I put up on my flickr. I'll preempt this request for advice with the caveat that I'm a web designer and hobby photographer who's been thinking that it's about time to start trying to sell a bit more of my photography work along with my web work, but I haven't made any leaps in that direction at this point.

So I took photos of Amanda Palmer last month:
Amanda Palmer and Nervous Cabaret - a set on Flickr
Over the weekend I received a message from Amanda Palmer's photo intern asking if I'd be willing to send over 30 high res images and my usage rights for the photos to "potentially use on her website, MySpace and promo materials." My first reactions were, a.) 30 images is a lot to be requesting, b.)promo materials is a bit too vague for me to come up with a solid sense of what the usage rights should be or a fair price, and c.)shouldn't we figure out the terms before I send along 30 high res images? To be honest, given my noob status, credit is certainly a good thing for me at this point, but I don't want to give away the farm either.

Anyway, any advice, thoughts, ramblings, what-have-you would be greatly appreciated. Super glad I found this site, too! Been having way too much fun just browsing around and reading!

Best,
Josh


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 22, 2009)

Agreed. It is not very specific. As such, ask for quite a lot of money or ask for a better defined use of the photos. Explaining of course that you cannot give away use rights so vague without the most compensation possible... 

I don't know this person and so you'll need to come up with amounts on your own, but the idea is kind of stupid. Maybe they're hoping you're an idiot who will give them the rights for nothing.


----------



## KmH (Dec 22, 2009)

Go to www.cradoc.com and check out fotoQuote Pro 6. Then go to www.ASMP.org and on the left click on "Busineess Resources" and then click on their "Pricing Guide' and look at the "Licensing" tutorial.

You sound like you have a grounding in what's going on, so you're way ahead of many who wind up in this type of situation and post here.

I have to agree with c.cloudwalker they may be hoping to get a sweet deal from a neophyte.


----------



## TonUp (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks KmH and c.cloudwalker for your advice. I kind of felt the same way, thinking they might be hoping to get some pics on the cheap. Fortunately I've worked with enough photographers on web projects and in the newspaper biz that I have some understanding usage and pricing. Will check out the links for sure, though! Thanks again.

~Josh


----------



## trm6346 (Jan 6, 2010)

KmH said:


> Go to www.cradoc.com and check out fotoQuote Pro 6. Then go to www.ASMP.org and on the left click on "Busineess Resources" and then click on their "Pricing Guide' and look at the "Licensing" tutorial.
> 
> You sound like you have a grounding in what's going on, so you're way ahead of many who wind up in this type of situation and post here.
> 
> I have to agree with c.cloudwalker they may be hoping to get a sweet deal from a neophyte.


It happened to me.
I shot my first wedding for $150.
Never again will I even start the negotiations for a wedding for less than $700.00


----------

